# I could watch this for hours.



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

For your entertainment: 















































:boxing:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Ha! That is hilarious! :djparty: 


:allhail: 



:twave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

CRACK!

One of the finest moments in Doug Christie's career.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> CRACK!
> 
> One of the finest moments in Doug Christie's career.


LoL! Very true.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

LOL..!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

it really is great. finally a landed punch (thankfully not TOO TOO hard) by an nba player.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.kingzine.net/article.php?sid=15


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> CRACK!
> 
> One of the finest moments in Doug Christie's career.


LOL very very true, dude has never done anything more exciting than that in his career, there are other like mj, kobe, t mac etc whos finest moments came by breath taking clutch play and non-human like performance and then theres our very own doug, a "SWING" man who cant cease to amaze us with his breath taking ummmmmm, action.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:nonono: Ah, and to think, this used to be so interesting. But it's lost most of its luster now that both of our teams are LOSERS. Still though that gif Loyalty4Life posted is a perfect buddy icon for a Kings fan.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very nice -- stupid Rick Fox :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

god i have seen this so many times every single time i chuckle with hatred fo the lakers


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Thats a pretty good clip...but this one is my favorite :laugh: 
































*The ending was the best ever....*  

*NBA World Champions Los Angeles Lakers*  
:djparty:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Cute


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

How about my avatar?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh! :sour: 

It hurts me just watching that...


----------



## mbibs MISSES (Jul 7, 2003)

lmao i remember that...Chris Childs KNOCKED Kobe out...it was so funny...now being the Kings biggest fan...and a BIG time Laker hater...Im waitin for a Part 2 Doug Christie vs Rick Fox...and even if its not the 2 of them...I'd LOVE to see the rest of the Kings jump in.


----------

